# are you nomophobic?



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Why of course I'm homopho...oh, nomophobic?


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

That’s an ailment I’ll never have.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Nah, the exact opposite is probably the case. I despise talking on the phone and refuse to do it. I also don't like receiving messages as it stresses me out being available all the time. Furthermore, it's not only stress that arises but also worry and anxiety. I rarely reply in group chats because it drains me out quickly.​


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe. I actually don't like talking to or texting people on the phone too much, but I'm a paranoid person who likes having it around in case I need to call 911 or something. Plus my parents get worried/pissed at me if they call or text me and I don't respond soon enough(they've actually thought I got in a car accident or got kidnapped a few times when I didn't respond to them...).


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Each time I go to the shopping centre it's like an episode of Z Nation. I see mobile phone zombies everywhere. They're walking into people, slowing down the checkout queues, blocking the entry with their shopping trolleys as they check their messages. 

The zombie apocalypse is here.

I imagine those people might be the first to sign up for their Borg implants once transhumanism becomes a thing. Or perhaps they'll just be uploaded into a computer as in the movie Tron.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to get back to my Gutenberg printing press and steam powered locomotives.


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

I have a fear of having to communicate by phone all the time. I seriously dislike phone conversations. I might have a fear of being cut off from internet access completely. Thankfully I basically have my own personal library in case of such an apocalypse.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I can live without my phone. I don't like being in public without it because I like the Internet access in boring situations such as waiting for my food in a restaurant or something. I'm not one of those people who use it in situations that slow down others, though. But I hate using it to communicate with people.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Kind of, or at least I feel really uncomfortable without it. You never know when you'll need it. I think there'll be a generational gap her as people around my age are horrifically dependent on quick and easy access to the internet. It's a pretty big problem. My main fear is that people might try to get hold of me on Messenger or whatever and I won't be there to respond and they'll think I'm ignoring them. Or maybe something bad happens at home and my mum or stepdad will be trying desperately to get hold of me and they won't be able to.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

When I read the title of the thread I thought it would be an irrational fear of names. Thanks for teaching me a new word! :wink:

I am assuredly *not* a nomophobe. I own a cell phone strictly because I work outdoors and have to keep in touch with the office during the course of the day. If I didn't have this job, then I wouldn't own a cell phone.


----------



## nomedaigual (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm perfectly capable of being without my phone, I usually turn it off in exam period to be able to concentrate, but it annoys me, when I am in a situation when I would use it, like bored waiting for the bus, I crave it. And I don't like it. So that's why I turn it off.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I find phone distracting, so I try to put mine away.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

I try to focus on one thing/project I am working on and a phone can be a distractor no. 1. Sometimes I ahte getting messages so I go offline, sometimes I am just like OMG OMG let's share everything. I have given up facebook though, I use just messenger to get in touch with most people (it feels like almost nobody uses regular calls and messages, that's stupid). I have to admit I still like to browse instagram every now and then.


----------



## Just Peachy (Jan 2, 2018)

I will play a game on it sometimes and texting is better than an unnecessary and undesired phone conversation, but turning it off feels like freedom.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I like to have my phone on me if I'm traveling alone in case I have to call 911 or AAA, or tell my family that I'm not dead, but I don't freak out if I don't have it on me.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

homophobic?
gnomophobic?
wtf


----------



## Just Peachy (Jan 2, 2018)

vinniebob said:


> homophobic?
> gnomophobic?
> wtf


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i'm an infp and i don't have my phone with me for days... idc about it.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

No, but it's handy for an emergency etc.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Once upon a time, I was against owning a phone all together. Now I rely on it for work and hobbies.


----------

